# Bolens 1900 Hydro 54" Deck



## thebandit34 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone else have a Bolens 1900 Hydro Eliminator with a 54" Deck?
I'm still having trouble with the attachment setup and missing parts.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a bolens GT 2000 with 48" deck, should be the same.
Jonathan


----------



## thebandit34 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Jonathan, The 4 "links" that attach the deck to the lifting arm: the rear 2 were missing along with the pins, the front 2 are there with cotter pins for the hold down springs. I made 2 rear links and it all works except the deck rides nose low even with a full leveling adjustment, and the links keep coming off on rough terrain. ARRG! I've been puzzeling over this for a year and know I'm missing something. The available manuals do not show how to attach the deck to the tractor.
Any thoughts or pictures?
Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gosh, I was surffing for you and all the sites wanted $50.00 plus for a maneul. You can buy alot of standing timber for $ 50.00. I don't have a clue, but some here one will.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

:lmao:I think I'm starting to talk like the pepole in Star Wars.


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you checked out the Sonny's Bolens manuals section? I recall the Eliminator service manual covered at least part of the mower deck mounting.

Jason


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> :lmao:I think I'm starting to talk like the pepole in Star Wars.


Trouble will you get into Rick one day!!


----------



## thebandit34 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey RS Smith,
Thanks for looking for me. I checked (again) and still find little to nothing on the attaching of the deck. I'll keep looking, perhaps I'll "stumble" on something, someday!
Darrell


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## thebandit34 (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally, I picked up the links on e-bay. Used them as templates to make new ones without quick attach feature and bolted straight through with SS pivot spacer. Works great now.
Thanks to all who helped.
Bandit 34


----------

